# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Vandaag upgrade naar nieuwe forumsoftware

## Leontien

*Vandaag upgrade naar nieuwe forumsoftware* 

Nationaal Gezondheids Forum maakt gebruik van vBulletin als forumsoftware. De site draait op versie 3, terwijl vBulletin al beschikbaar is als versie 4. In verband met beveiliging en nieuwe mogelijkheden, zullen we vandaag versie 4 gaan proberen te installeren.

Het kan zijn dat bepaalde onderdelen niet direct helemaal goed werken. Er zal morgen een topic worden geopend om dit te melden.

Intussen is vBulletin alweer bezig met versie 5. Wij zullen dit pas installeren als deze al een tijdje beschikbaar is en de bugs eruit zijn gehaald.

Meer informatie vind je op de website van vBulletin.

----------


## Neetje



----------


## Leontien

Dat kreeg ik ook en daarom hebben we zo snel mogelijk geupdate. Het moet nu weer veilig zijn, maar er zullen nog bepaalde dingen aangepast moeten worden. Deze kun je melden in de helpdesk. http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...ftware&p=87318

----------


## Neetje

Ok, nu krijg ik die melding niet meer

----------


## Leontien

Ah, fijn!

----------


## Neetje

Ach, hebben we weer wat te doen ... mijn profiel weer aanpassen met de mooiste kleuren die er bestaan

----------


## jolanda27

Ik snap er niets van? Kun je geen gewone berichten meer achterlaten bij andere leden van mc? 
De witte achtergrondkleur doet pijn aan mijn ogen. Eerlijk gezegd zie ik het allemaal veel minder goed. 
Updaten is goed, ik heb moeite met alle veranderingen.

----------


## Neetje

> Ik snap er niets van? Kun je geen gewone berichten meer achterlaten bij andere leden van mc? 
> De witte achtergrondkleur doet pijn aan mijn ogen. Eerlijk gezegd zie ik het allemaal veel minder goed. 
> Updaten is goed, ik heb moeite met alle veranderingen.


Ja, dat kan nog wel jolanda, als je op iemands profiel kijkt zie je rechts een paar tabbladen, net boven alle activiteiten van je vrienden, als je op het tabblad *Visitor Messages* klikt kan je berichten achterlaten in het gastenboek

----------


## jolanda27

> Ja, dat kan nog wel jolanda, als je op iemands profiel kijkt zie je rechts een paar tabbladen, net boven alle activiteiten van je vrienden, als je op het tabblad *Visitor Messages* klikt kan je berichten achterlaten in het gastenboek


Ha Neetje, 
Bedankt voor je uitleg. Hopenlijk lukt mij de rest ook.  :Confused: 
Ik wens je een goede dag toe vandaag.  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Wie heeft die lay out gekozen ? Echt dit is voor mij om gek te worden, onduidelijk en ik probeer het aan te passen maar ik heb maar 2 opties en ze lijken allebei op niks, ik denk niet dat dit nog een aantrekkelijk forum is voor mij om te komen en, ik werk met windows 8, niet gemakkelijk maar wel doenbaar maar dit is echt over de top, het lijkt op niks. De kleuren zijn flets en niet aantrekkelijk en je ziet echt door het bos de bomen niet meer, sorry voor de negatieve kritiek maar mag misschien wel gezegd worden. Dan had ik liever groen geel dan dit flashy grijs-blauw-wit wat echt geen kleur is maar toch een kleur moet voorstellen

----------


## Suske'52

:Confused: Ik ben een bril draagster .....en dit doet echt pijn aan de ogen ....en hoofdpijn krijg je er gratis bij....ergernis !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Mad: 
dit is echt niet ...ONTSPANNEND  :Mad:  :Confused:

----------


## christel1

Ik draag geen bril en mijn haar gaat er van pijn doen... Suske toch

----------


## jolanda27

Ik vind het felle wit écht niet om te hebben aan mijn ogen. Ik zit hier met een zonnebril op achter het scherm. 
Op deze manier vergaat mij de zin om deze site op te zoeken. Sorry maar zo ervaar ik het.

----------


## Leontien

Het zal inderdaad nog niet top zijn, omdat we nog niet alles hebben kunnen aanpassen. We zullen zien wat we eraan kunnen doen. Vooralsnog kun je problemen met de site melden in de helpdesk. Dan hebben we een beter overzicht van de dingen waar jullie tegenaan lopen.

----------


## Suske'52

Goedemorgen Leontien , ik tik de helpdesk aan ...en krijg ....'de webpagina kan niet worden weergegeven'..... :Confused:  :Frown:

----------


## Leontien

Je kunt nu wel op de helpdesk klikken.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Allemaal, mag ik ook een beetje meezeuren...hahahahaha...ik krijg niet eens alles op mijn scherm te zien....het is blauw en geeft fel licht...leuk als je in het donker wat moet zoeken..ik kan mijn laptop dan wel meenemen als zaklamp...woehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, ja sorry, ook IK voel mij gefrustreerd hierover omdat ik mij hier niet prettig en blij bij voel...het is niet vertrouwd, maar dat komt wel weer...ik wacht het maar even rustig af, misschien is dit met een paar dagen anders....
succes allemaal en bedenk.....dat dit een luxe probleem is wat wij hebben...ja ik weet het, niet fijn voor ons en ik mopper heerlijk mee...maar de beelden gisteren op het journaal waren niet vrolijk....Spanje, Griekenland, Protugal, Italie, hebben zeer grote problemen, zelf Belgie ging staken met het openbare vervoer....wat een ellende...ik zit hier droog achter mijn pc en ik lijdt geen honger,  :Embarrassment:  maar ik hoop wel dat MediCity binnenkort weer is aangepast en daar zal men alles aan doen, Leontien en de redactie en alle kanjers die ervoor zorgen dat wij allen met het lief en leed kunnen ronstrooien op de site!!!

Prettige dag lieve digitale vrienden...dikke knuffel dan maar.... :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

sorry, maar ik vind dit gedoe en al die veranderingen afschuwelijk, snap er totaal niets meer van
en net als gossie zei; dit is echt niets voor mij, ben al een paar dagen er niet opgeweest omdat ik niet meer vind
wat ik had.
echt veel te veel voor me,
en ik loop risico......iedere x wanneer ik inlog op NGF krijg ik """gevaarlijk.....bevat virussen""dus zit nu hier omdat ik
geb geklikt op ""toch site openen""
dus volgens mijn PC zit ik hier dus niet beveiligd te typten op dit moment

----------


## christel1

Ik denk dat ik straks heel mijn pc eens zal scannen op virussen en malware want de laatste dagen loopt er van alles verkeerd. Zinnen die niet verschijnen, mijn cursus die om de 3 seconden verspringt wat ik vroeger niet had en nog zo'n rare zaken die ik anders niet op deze pc had. Het is wel raar want het is maar van als deze versie van het forum erop staat dat ik problemen heb met van alles en nog wat. En ik werk ook met google chrome. Vind het toch maar raar wat ik nu voor heb. Heb dit echt nog maar weinig meegemaakt en zeker altijd dat geel dingetje, auto saved verprutst heel veel volgens mij, als ik wil saven zal ik dat zelf wel doen.

----------


## Raimun

Nieuw !!

Nieuw..geeft altijd 'n beetje weerstand...omdat er van onze " grijze massa " iets meer gevraagd wordt ,
...de automatische piloot even buiten gebruik is  :Confused: 
Begrijpelijk dus , dat er enige commotie te lezen valt ...

Helaas ..helaas.. "" stil staan is achteruit gaan !! "...dus...ook NGF..moet met de tijd mee !!!!

Doch ..niet wanhopen dames.... 
Na 'n beetje zoekwerk...enkele of meerdere "krachttermen "...mislukte pogingen...verkeerde enters...verdwenen berichtjes....enz......
vind je de te volgen weg wel... :Stick Out Tongue: ...temeer , daar julie behoorlijk intelligent zijn .. :Cool: 

Je klikt gewoon op alle mogelijkheden en dan zie je wel wat er gebeurt.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
( leuk spelletje!! :Stick Out Tongue:  ) 

De achtergrond kleur is inderdaad niet zo aangenaam....te wit !!...slecht voor de ogen !!!( als je lang voor dit scherm zit !! ) 
De smiley's...vind ik niet zo geslaagd qua uitdrukking  :Stick Out Tongue: ..doch dat zal wel ( moeten ) wennen ..
Tekst typen geeft mij nog steeds dezelfde problemen ..letters die niet verschijnen ,spatie's.. dus alles nalezen ( tijdrovend !!!) 

Na de gebruikelijke en spreekwoordelijke " kinderziektes "..zal de rust wel weerkeren..de gemoederen bedaren..
de berichtjes..profielreacties...pm's.....gezwind verstuurd worden....
..nog effe doorbijten dus ....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Wat een Hel is dit proces Raimun!!!!..... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Mad:  pfffffffffffffffffffffff

dit is niet de 1e keer voor mij, het is net of de pc "even" wordt overgenomen door wat anders.( Aliens misschien?) ach flauw......ik wacht het rustig af...
het komt uiteindelijk altijd goed....dank voor je wijze woorden...net als de euromunt klagen we steen en been en daarna wordt het "opgelost"

prettig weekend allemaal.....

Liefs van Elisa  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  oude poppetjes mogen wel weer terugkomen want deze zijn leuk maar niet duidelijk...of hebben de Aliens ze meegenomen? ach flauw...ik ben in een vreemd humeur...dagggggggggggggggg

----------


## Suske'52

@Elisa  :Smile:  Raimin  :Smile:  Een verstandige dame /man :Big Grin:  ... alles werkt perfect bij mij ....nergens problemen .... zoals je schrijft Raimin .... op verkenning gaan  :Stick Out Tongue:  ...juist het felle licht ....stoort me ..... :Frown:

----------


## christel1

Raimun, denk niet dat ik blijf stil staan, denk dat ik momenteel veruit de enige ben die met windows8 aan het werken is op dit form.... Iets ingewillekerd maar wel doenbaar, als je met een smartphone kan werken kan je met windows8 direct overweg, zelfde principe, nog wel geen touchscreen, enkel met de muis werken, nu weer geen vieze gedachten gaan krijgen he.... Het is nog een warboel in mijn hoofd, griep he, al een week... al wel wat beter, geen koorts meer maar die hoest die blijft wel hardnekkig. Nog wel 5 dagen AB nemen, maar als het maandag nog te hevig is, mijn hoest he, dan ga ik wel terug naar de HA. 
Groetjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Het is vandaag alweer donderdag 29 november 2012... ik kom nog amper op het forum van gezondheidsforum...ik begrijp dat mensen progamma's moeten veranderen en verbeteren maar eerlijk gezegd vindt ik er momenteel nog geen zak aan! toen ik zojuist een berichtje deed naar iemand en vervolgens ook n og een berichtje wil plaatsen bij een ander dan staat er al vermeld dat ik op die site van "die" persoon geweest bent...een kwalijke zaak...het lijkt wel of we tegenwoordig "alles" moeten delen...bah ik houd daar helemaal niet van...je hoeft nog net niet je partner te delen!!!! (geintje)  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:  zelf de poppetjes bezitten niet de "magische" krachten die ze bij de vorige uitvoering "wel" hadden!!!! treurig dus....het licht is te fel, alles is te groot, de kleur vindt ik kil en zakelijk, kortom hier schrijft een vrouw die niet blij is hier mee...verder vindt ik dat de medewerkers uitstekend werk doen en verrichten en daar ben ik ze dankbaar voor, maar "helaas" niet voor deze vernieuwde site...Sorry....
dit was zomaar een impulsieve hartekreet van mij, ik moest dit even kwijt...Groeten van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

daar zit iik ook het meeste mee, iedereen kan directzien wat voor acties je verricht hebt...bv ik stuur een berichte naar elisa....en het staat al bij Jo en de rest vn n MC vrienden.....
oo al mn(soms domme)verrichtingen op het forum,
heb nuooksteeds onbekende bezoekers.....
en het typen is ook weer drama, zoals je ziet, en ALLEEN HIER!!!!!!!!!!
maar ik houd goede moed, want ik mis jullie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!dus gaan met die banaan!

----------


## Leontien

Helaas kan ik de Activity niet uitschakelen. Dat zit in de nieuwe software.

----------

